# Profibus BM-DP12 zu S7 CP342



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2005)

Ich ärger mcih grad mit ner Profibusverbindung zwischen einem Bosch BM-DP12(Master) eine einem S7 CP 342 rum.  Die Verbindung gestandmal aber irgendwann fiel die S7 aus und nun solls wieder aufgebaut werden nur leider fehlt das S7 projekt. Habe die Projektierung für dem BM-DP12 drin aber weiß nun nicht wie ich den CP richtig parametiere. in einem S7-Programmausdruck wedren die Bausteine AG_sen udn AG_RECV verwendet nur wie muß ich nun den CP Projektieren.

Danke euch


----------



## ulkula (11 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

um über PROFIBUS-DP Daten mit dem CP auszutauschen müssen die Bausteine DP-SEND und DP-RECV verwendet werden. Im SIMATIC Manager wird in diesem Fall der CP als DP-Slave projektiert (Hardwarekonfiguration erstellen und in den Eigenschaften des CPs Slavebetrieb einstellen.)
Wichtig ist, dass bei den Aufrufen der Bausteine die Datenlänge exakt mit dem übereinstimmt, was beim DP-Master als E/A-Datenlänge eingestellt ist. Der Baustein DP-Send überträgt die Daten von der S7-CPU zum S7-CP, der Baustein DP-Recv umgekehrt. Also, Daten die vom DP-Master als Ausgänge gesendet werden, werden bei der S7-CPU über den DP-Recv-Baustein empfangen.

Wenn die Daten tatsächlich über AG-Send AG-Recv übertragen werden, muss in SIMATIC Manager in Net-Pro eine "FDL-Verbindung" projektiert werden. Über die werden dann die Daten übertragen.
Denke aber, dass der Datentransfer über PROFIBUS-DP erfolgt. siehe oben.

Die Spezialdiagnose die es für die CP gibt finde ich recht ausführlich. (Aufrufbar z.B. über den Eigenschaften-Dialog des CPs in der Hardwarekonfiguration)
Wenn weitere Infos nötig sind, einfach nochmal posten.

Gruß ulkula


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

*lange ist es her*

leider hatt in inzwischen noch andere sachen zu tun hab mich nochmal hingesetzt udn sämtlich programmversionen überprüft überall ist diese ag_send udn ag_recv drin
vielelcith hast ja noch ne idee
Danke


----------



## ulkula (24 November 2005)

Hallo,

Also wenn die Bausteine AG_SEND und AG_RECV drin sind, dann kommunizieren die beiden nicht über PROFIBUS-DP sondern über eine sogenannte FDL-Verbindung oder wie es früher mal hieß AG-AG-Kopplung.

Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher, dass darüber kommuniziert wurde?
Den dabei handelt es sich um eine Kommunikation die zwar Normkonform ist, jedoch nicht exakt festgeschrieben. Und wie es da mit Geräten unterschiedlicher Hersteller funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.

Na jedenfalls zurück zur FDL-Kommunikation
Hierfür muss eine sogenannte Verbindung projektiert werden. Dazu hast Du in STEP7 NETPRO. Dort wird der Kommunikationspartner festgelegt. Wenn beide im gleichen STEP7-Projekt wären kein Problem, dann macht das System alles und man muss sich für den Bausteinaufruf nur die Verbindungsnummer merken und schon kann es losgehen.
Denke dass Du in Deinem Fall aber wohl die unspezifizierte Verbindung brauchst. Da müssen dann von Hand die SAPs und so weiter angegeben werden. Am Besten schaust Du mal in die Onlinehilfe dazu an. Ist ein wenig schwierig zu erklären.
Weiter muss beachtet werden, dass der CP ein aktiver Busteilnehmer sein muss. Also in der Hardwarekonfiguration entweder "kein DP", DP-Master oder aktiver DP-Slave anwählen. Aber soweit ich weiß können die Verbindungen nur projektiert werden, wenn der CP aktiv ist.
Im mitgelieferten Diagnose-Tool (Spezialdiagnose) werden die projektierten Verbindugen und Ihr Status übrigens auch mit angezeigt.

Aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass eigentlich die Bausteine DP-Send und DP-Recv verwendet werden sollten und jemand versehentlich da was geändert hat?????


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Laut Bosch kan der BM-DP12 nur Profibus DP. mein problem ist halt es existieren nur S7-programme wo halt ag_send und agrecv verwendet wird udn von siemens kriegt man zu hören wenns richtig konfiguriert ist muß es funktionierne und von bosch zu nich boschslave können sie nix sagen.
danke für deine mühen werd vieleicht noch mal ein paar test machen.


----------

